

Prolog Web Application Development - Immortalin

www.pathwayslms.com&#x2F;swipltuts&#x2F;html&#x2F;
======
Immortalin
the reason why the url was not included in the link was due to technical
difficulties in submitting

~~~
dang
Please email us at hn@ycombinator.com and let's fix this, so the important
topic of Prolog web serving will not be underserved.

